# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > ASP.NET Core >  دانلود فقط نسخه تحت وب vs

## mohammadhafez

سلام

بدلیل بالا بودن حجم ویژوال میخاستم فقط asp.net رو بریزم رو سیستم مابقیشو لازم ندارم

چطور باید اینکارو انجام بدم؟ نمیخام 20 گیگ دانلود کنم....

مرسی

----------


## hakim22

نیاز نیست 20 گیگ دانلود کنید. ابتدا نرم افزار Installer نصب کنید (از سایت مایکروسافت) نسخه ی Community صد در صد رایگانه همه ی امکانات هم داره. 
در صفحه ی نصب فقط ASP  رو تیک بزنید. حجم دانلود بین 1 تا 2 گیگ هست.

----------


## mohammadhafez

> نیاز نیست 20 گیگ دانلود کنید. ابتدا نرم افزار Installer نصب کنید (از سایت مایکروسافت) نسخه ی Community صد در صد رایگانه همه ی امکانات هم داره. 
> در صفحه ی نصب فقط ASP  رو تیک بزنید. حجم دانلود بین 1 تا 2 گیگ هست.



*شما چطور حساب کردید اون 1 گیگ رو ؟؟؟ چرا شد 7 گیگ ؟؟؟

توی عکس چیز دیگه ای میگه که ... :/*


Screenshot_2.jpg

----------


## hakim22

این حجم دانلود نیست دوست عزیز، این حجمی است که روی سیستم شما اشغال میشه. 
تا دانلود شروع نشه حجم دانلود مشخص نیست. چون اگر چیزی قبلا داشته باشید دیگه دانلود نمیکنه. 
حجم نهایی بیشتر از 1 تا 2 گیگ نیست.

----------


## mohammadhafez

> این حجم دانلود نیست دوست عزیز، این حجمی است که روی سیستم شما اشغال میشه. 
> تا دانلود شروع نشه حجم دانلود مشخص نیست. چون اگر چیزی قبلا داشته باشید دیگه دانلود نمیکنه. 
> حجم نهایی بیشتر از 1 تا 2 گیگ نیست.


من درایو سیم خیلی پره 

میشه درایو دیگه نصبش کنم مشکلی نیست؟ توی اجرای برنامه؟ البته حجم هم ندارم تو سی

----------


## hakim22

بعضی از بخشهای VS فقط روی C نصب میشه. باید نصب کنید تا ببینید چقدر میشه.

----------

